# Anyone using foam trough a pump sprayer?



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

I've been using AF Citrus Power as a pre-wash but I'm considering switching to foam. A Foam cannon is not an option, so I would be using something like the Mesto foam pump sprayer with a foam type pre-wash product.

I'm interested in hearing from people who use a setup like this. Does it work well? What pump sprayer are you using. If you're using a Mesto, is 1,5L enough to cover a normal car or do you have to refill halfway through? What foam are you using?

The reason I'm considering switching is for economical reasons. I'm very impressed with AF Citrus Power but using it on a whole car every wash gets too expensive. I don't like the idea of only pre-washing the most dirty parts; I prefer to cover the whole car. I'm also considering switching to VP Citrus pre-wash since it's much cheaper and could therefore be used to cover a whole car without worries.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

I have used VP ANSF and Bilt Hamber autofoam through a pump sprayer. 

I was using a 1.25L Hozelock pump sprayer but found it didn't hold enough for a large estate car. 

Am now using a Hozelock 5(3)L pump sprayer with 'lance' and this is much better. Holds enough for the whole car and can put main body of sprayer on floor so easier to use. 

Cleaning wise it works really well but can find that by the time the whole car is covered it has started to dry on some panels.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Yes, I am. See here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=341186


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I just used AF Avalanche through a Mesto foamer as the car was very dirty. Worked like a charm. The only thing is that you need to use a lot more product when using a pump sprayer.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just ordered 2 mesto sprayers. 1 foamer one normal. 

Won't be using snowfoam through foamer. Apc through it


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

Flakey said:


> I just used AF Avalanche through a Mesto foamer as the car was very dirty. Worked like a charm. The only thing is that you need to use a lot more product when using a pump sprayer.


Which Mesto sprayer are you using? If it's the 1,5L version, do you find it holds enough to cover an average car in one go?


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Flakey said:


> The only thing is that you need to use a lot more product when using a pump sprayer.


I haven't found this. The dilution rates are higher through a pump sprayer, but then you use a lot less overall liquid on the car.

Looking at various amounts suggested for a pump sprayer and foam lance, it seems overall the same amount of product is needed for both.


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm not too worried about how much I'll be using of something as cheap as VP Citrus pre-wash or Bilt Hamber Auto Foam. I recall reading about people using Mesto pressure sprayers for VP Citrus pre-wash. Would that be the foamer sprayer or the non-foamer one? Does VP Citrus really work well when foamed up?

What about APC, like you mentioned, rascal? Why do you want APC to be foamy?


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

problem with the mesto with snowfoam is you have to pump it more or less constantly. i switched to a 5L garden sprayer with vp citrus prewash


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeh the mestos are good for foam and one bottle will easily cover a car but it does take a lot of pumping.

Use mine for APC, snow foam and VP CPW.


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

MEH4N said:


> Yeh the mestos are good for foam and one bottle will easily cover a car but it does take a lot of pumping.
> 
> Use mine for APC, snow foam and VP CPW.


Are you talking about the 1,5L ones?

Btw I'm curious for what applications do you want APC to be foamy? Cleaning tyres?


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't have a pressure washer or snow foam lance so I use the mesto 1.5L pump sprayer and I find once you get the dilution ratio right then it works really well.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Eliasasas said:


> Are you talking about the 1,5L ones?
> 
> Btw I'm curious for what applications do you want APC to be foamy? Cleaning tyres?


Yes i am. Usually for a full decon i will prewash the car with a strong solution of APC. Also use it for alloys, tyre walls and even engine bays. When i don't use the mesto i use these triggers on bottles to get better foaming http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/elite-big-blaster-foaming-spray-head.php

When you agitate some products they eventually foam up but IMO foam sticks longer and doesn't drip off eventually as easily as a spray.


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you for clarifying. I forgot about using APC to remove LSP...

PS: I just remembered I have the foamer shown in the video below. After looking at it and comparing it to Mesto it seems that the actual sprayer part of it is exactly the same besides the color, probably the same manufacturer. Mine is only 1L though, but I guess I'll save some money and try mine. I haven't used it in a while but I remember I was very satisfied with its foaming capabilities but rather disappointed by the product I used with it (just a normal shampoo, not a pre-wash).


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Eliasasas said:


> Which Mesto sprayer are you using? If it's the 1,5L version, do you find it holds enough to cover an average car in one go?


Yes. Just snow foamed earlier today. I had to refill it again to about half of it but then I can usually finish the car with just one load. Just avoid AF avalanche snow foam, it's terrible stuff in my opinion. I think I used 150 ml in the 1.5 Mesto to get 1:10,


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Flakey said:


> Just avoid AF avalanche snow foam, it's terrible stuff in my opinion.


Why is that?


----------

